# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  tìm mua nhôm đinh hình 20x60 or 20x80 hcm

## anhthai20121991

có bác nào biết o sg chỗ nào bán nhôm này không ạ.chỉ e với.thank!

----------

